# Natural Resources Employment?



## Dutch253 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully this is the correct spot for this post! I was wondering if anyone knows of any employment opportunities in the Bamberg area for someone with a Natural Resources background, specifically my degree is an AAS in Natural Resources with focus on Water Quality. I'm going to be starting my German language school soon but don't want to wait until after thats finished to start working.

Off topic: with a normal German drivers license whats the maximum cc scooter I can drive?

Thanks!!!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

For jobs try googling 'Management natürlicher Ressourcen' but I guess you won't get very far without experience and not speaking German. 
For normal driving licence holders I think the limit is 125cc (with 80km speed limit) which is the normal EU wide restriction.


----------



## Dutch253 (Jul 25, 2012)

James3214 said:


> For jobs try googling 'Management natürlicher Ressourcen' but I guess you won't get very far without experience and not speaking German.
> For normal driving licence holders I think the limit is 125cc (with 80km speed limit) which is the normal EU wide restriction.


Thanks for the info. Maybe I can find an internship of some sort or something like that. I'm getting the feeling I'm going to have to wait for any real opportunity until after I've done my school. I know if I owned a company I wouldn't hire someone I couldn't communicate with.


----------

